# Marvel vs Japanese Anime



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but Japanese Anime is way better than American Marvel and DC. Those Marvel cartoons that exist with X-Men, Spiderman, etc... are just so boring to me. I just found out that they came out with a Japanese Anime for Ironman, Wolverine, and X-Men but won't be available in the US until later this year. I already started watching Ironman and Wolverine and must admit that it's WAY better than the US cartoons. Wolverine actually kills people and they show blood. For as long as I remember, the American Marvel cartoons always show Wolverine taking out his claws like he's about to do something serious but never really does anything. They came out with Hulk vs Wolverine and Hulk vs Ironman the movies, Hulk vs Wolverine started out okay I guess then it turned out more like a cartoons for little kids when the story changed and you had Deadpool who was more like Joker from Batman than an actual serious fighter. Americans always find a way to ruin their cartoons. Why can't they just give the fans what they really want to see? And I'm not a fan of comic books so I can't ever get into that.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't know about anyone else but Japanese Anime is way better than American Marvel and DC. Those Marvel cartoons that exist with X-Men, Spiderman, etc... are just so boring to me. I just found out that they came out with a Japanese Anime for Ironman, Wolverine, and X-Men but won't be available in the US until later this year. I already started watching Ironman and Wolverine and must admit that it's WAY better than the US cartoons. Wolverine actually kills people and they show blood. For as long as I remember, the American Marvel cartoons always show Wolverine taking out his claws like he's about to do something serious but never really does anything. They came out with Hulk vs Wolverine and Hulk vs Ironman the movies, Hulk vs Wolverine started out okay I guess then it turned out more like a cartoons for little kids when the story changed and you had Deadpool who was more like Joker from Batman than an actual serious fighter. Americans always find a way to ruin their cartoons. *Why can't they just give the fans what they really want to see? And I'm not a fan of comic books so I can't ever get into that.*


If they gave a non-fan like you something you wanted to see then they wouldn't be giving the actual fans what they want, right?
From beginning to end, your post is based on completely subjective opinions and personal taste rather than an analysis of the merits of either type of comic. But that's understandable because on your end what you do and what you like boils down to taste and personal preference.

The makers of the comics have to account for different things such as the culture and sensibilities of the market they're trying to cover, the image of their brands, and the freedoms certain mediums (such as broadcast TV) allow them to have. In other words, showing Iron Man killing people in a Saturday cartoon would freak everyone out, it would alienate the audience, it would be out of character for the Iron Man*™ *brand, and it would cost Marvel (or Disney) a lot of money in FCC penalties.

/Sir Buzz Killington at your service


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I prefer American comics/cartoons myself, probably because I grew up on them. 

I think the only anime I like is Princess Mononoke, which was a film not a series.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

ozkr said:


> If they gave a non-fan like you something you wanted to see then they wouldn't be giving the actual fans what they want, right?
> From beginning to end, your post is based on completely subjective opinions and personal taste rather than an analysis of the merits of either type of comic. But that's understandable because on your end what you do and what you like boils down to taste and personal preference.
> 
> The makers of the comics have to account for different things such as the culture and sensibilities of the market they're trying to cover, the image of their brands, and the freedoms certain mediums (such as broadcast TV) allow them to have. In other words, showing Iron Man killing people in a Saturday cartoon would freak everyone out, it would alienate the audience, it would be out of character for the Iron Man*™ *brand, and it would cost Marvel (or Disney) a lot of money in FCC penalties.
> ...


Out of character? Lol, I don't buy the comic books but I look at them when I go to the bookstores and it's filled with violence, blood, etc... so Marvel is not staying true to their brand when they are showing something completely different on TV than from the comics.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> Out of character? Lol, I don't buy the comic books but I look at them when I go to the bookstores and it's filled with violence, blood, etc... so Marvel is not staying true to their brand when they are showing something completely different on TV than from the comics.


We're talking about animated stuff, right?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you ever seen Batman: Under the Red Hood?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer manga and anime myself, with the exception of a very few American comics. I liked some of the Sandman novels and Kabuki (though Kabuki had a very cheesy "this superhero has this specialty" cliche going on that seems to be a trope from children's comics in particular. Also, a lot of anime is made for younger audiences, so I tend to avoid the mainstream/popular ones and will watch special animated movies/features and edgier series most of the time.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Anime has always been better, who's been arguing? There are a lot of Marvel like Anime's as well if I recall correctly, so there really isn't a debate to which of the two is "better".



Crystalline said:


> I prefer manga and anime myself, with the exception of a very few American comics. I liked some of the Sandman novels and Kabuki (though Kabuki had a very cheesy "this superhero has this specialty" cliche going on that seems to be a trope from children's comics in particular. *Also, a lot of anime is made for younger audiences, so I tend to avoid the mainstream/popular ones and will watch special animated movies/features and edgier series most of the time.*


I think it's quite the contrary. Depends who you are really. One piece, for example, would be considered as a PG-18 entertainment in the west, while it can go as low as PG-8 in Japan.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Crystalline said:


> I tend to avoid the mainstream/popular ones and will watch special animated movies/features and edgier series most of the time.


Same here. I can't watch series like Bleach or Naruto. I prefer adult theme Anime(not hentai). Something like Monster, Berserk and Claymore.

I recently watched The Place Promised in Our Early Days, which is probably not well known. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't read comics/manga, but I much prefer the Japanese "anime" stuff.

I love how it misses a frame or 2, giving this dark, staggered vibe. The animation isn't as fluid, but is a lot more detailed and gory. I like Japanese film, a lot more than Western stuff on average too. They're not scared to explore ****ed-up themes and the like... it's always a lot deeper too.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Logan X said:


> I recently watched The Place Promised in Our Early Days, which is probably not well known. I thought it was pretty good.


Wow, I watched that recently as well. Pretty good stuff.



Kuyaz said:


> I think it's quite the contrary. Depends who you are really. One piece, for example, would be considered as a PG-18 entertainment in the west, while it can go as low as PG-8 in Japan.


I actually meant by volume, according to an animation prof who worked on anime as well as my Japanese professor, not my personal opinion (I thought anime was watched more by the general public/older people before being told it's a little more niche with older audiences than most Westerners believe). It is true though, much of what is produced is for younger audiences. Manga for adults (josei, seinen) is often made into live action a lot of the time instead of anime, and it seems that if they do animate it, it's because it would be too difficult to produce as a movie. Though more and more seem to be made into both of late.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> I actually meant by volume, according to an animation prof who worked on anime as well as my Japanese professor, not my personal opinion (I thought anime was watched more by the general public/older people before being told it's a little more niche with older audiences than most Westerners believe). It is true though, much of what is produced is for younger audiences. Manga for adults (josei, seinen) is often made into live action a lot of the time instead of anime, and it seems that if they do animate it, it's because it would be too difficult to produce as a movie. Though more and more seem to be made into both of late.


Well, I guess that makes sense. Though, directed audiences by or not by volume still varies in different countries.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Goku > Superman


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Marvel is comics! The cartoons are geared towards kids. You can't take anime as whole and put it against one brand of American cartoons. Marvel does a good job of creating a whole universe how every character is connected to another in someway. The fact that the japanese are ripping off these characters is saying something.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

uffie said:


> Marvel is comics! The cartoons are geared towards kids. You can't take anime as whole and put it against one brand of American cartoons. Marvel does a good job of creating a whole universe how every character is connected to another in someway. The fact that the japanese are ripping off these characters is saying something.


The Japanese animators are ripping off Marvel characters?

Hah. Last I checked, it was Hollywood ripping of the Japanese. The Japanese actually do a good job, both in their cinema industry, and their animated industry.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Kuyaz said:


> The Japanese animators are ripping of Marvel characters?
> 
> Hah. Last I checked, it was Hollywood ripping of the Japanese. The Japanese actually do a good job, both in their cinema industry, and their animated industry.


They took wolverine and made him look like a skinny gay dude. Granted Stan Lee still wrote the story line for the marvel animes. Still they completely butchered him. The marvel cartoon series arent very good or adult themed like japanese cartoons. We also dont have animated porn here either like they do. To get a real feel of the marvel universe one has to read the comics. All im saying its dumb to compare a comic franchise to anime. American adult theme cartoons are mostly sitcoms like simpsons, southpark ect.

Also, what is Hollywood ripping off the japanese beside a few horror movies?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

uffie said:


> Also, what is Hollywood ripping off the japanese beside a few horror movies?


Magnificent 7, Shootout at OK Corral, Fist full of Dollars were copied off Kurosawa films (Usagi Yojimbo and Seven Samurai...copied into classics of Western film). The Lakehouse was copied from the Korean movie the Lakehouse. Both industries copy from each other.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Inception was praised for it's original story idea, but the actual premise of a device for controlling peoples dreams was first evident in the story of Satoshi Kon's anime thriller: Paprika. Granted Inception's whole tone compared to Paprika is very different due to Paprika having a more upbeat less gritty film style, but the similarities between the two films can't be ignored.

Lion king (a Disney film) was actually going to be fully fledged remake of Kimba The White Lion anime film, but the rights fell through and they had to change the look of the characters. In Pre-production LionKing was called king of the jungle and featured a White lion by the name of Kimba which was changed to Simba and the colour to a golden brown. The actual plot of Kimba wasn't changed much when the film was changed to the Lion King. So the similarities of the two films are quite shocking indeed. All of this and Disney didn't even give Kimba's creator a single tiny portion of credit (though pretty typical of disney). Check this site out for proof: http://www.kimbawlion.com/rant2.htm

There are even Speed Racer, the rumored Ghost in the Shell and, unbelievably, Akira. These are just a few examples.


----------

